# LGB Loco brass tarnished... is it supposed to be laquered?



## Aquanaut (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my first post so here goes!

I have an LGB Corpet-Louvet 0-6-0 Loco that I purchased and it has a number of brass railings and control rods on it and they are dull looking and I presume tarnished? The loco appears to have never been run as it has no wheel or pickup shoe wear but it has a very slight trace of a dust coating on it.

Even the plastic gold colored bezel trim rings on the front an rear headlamps are kind of dulled also.

I have a number of other Locos and none of them exhibit this level of dullness to the brass as they are all relatively shiny!

Are the LGB brass rails and grab rails on the Locos and various other rolling stock supposed to be lacquered to help inhibit tarnishing or is the brass raw?

Can the brass be cleaned or polished some how?

Thanks!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think the brass rods are lacquered so they will tarnish. You can easily polish them with some 'brasso' or other brass polish which is a mild abrasive. Put some masking tape etc. to protect the painted finish where you are polishing so it does not get rubbed. The problem with lacquer on brass is when it gets scratched off in places it will tarnish there and all has to be removed to refinish. 
I am not sure if the bezels around the headlights are solid brass or plated alloy. Need to be careful you don't polish off the plating if so. Maybe a little rub with some tooth paste would be safer there.











Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a brass and copper Spitoon, a landlord saw it in a tarnished state, 
He said; When I polish my suit of armor I use clear paste wax to keep it shiny ... who am I to argue with a knight? 

Toothpaste might be too agressive, I'd stick with the Brasso, good stuff. 

John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Not calling you out or nothing Totalwrecker







but I checked out the relative abrasive hardness for good reference. 

The abrasive in Brasso is Silica (USA) or Quartz (UK). Mohs hardness scale 7 and 7 respectfully. 
The abrasive in Silvo is both Quartz and Kaolinite. Mohs hardness scale 7 and 2~2.5 respectfully. 
The abrasive in Toothpaste is Feldspar. Mohs hardness scale 6.


Talc: Mohs scale 1 
Copper: Mohs scale 2.5~3 
Gold: Mohs scale 2.5~3
Brass: Mohs scale 3~4 
Glass: Mohs scale 4.5~6.5
Emery: Mohs scale 7~9 
Diamond: Mohs scale 10 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd try some of the non-abrasive cleaners first, the ones that work on a chemical reaction only, especially if there are plated surfaces. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh yeah you are!







And I see yoou have a firm grasp of the word Might







...

What's the Brasso hardness if you are too lazy to shake the can? I find the liquid and a rub is good for light tarnish.









No need to tip toe, chemo-emotions are in check today, sometimes it's a wild ride, apolgies to all I've drug along....

Stay on the rails,

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

One other thought... 

Jewelry stores carry polishing and rouge cloths that could also solve the problem. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

NO apologies needed.
Brasso was good enough for the U.S. Army and MY inspections! Never scratched my brass on my uniforms. YOU DO have to remember to shake the can well, as I remember.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's just too damn easy to rub it in.









Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know about the French tank locomotive, but the bezels around the headlights on my other European LGB locomotives are plastic. I'm not sure what kind of finish was used to make it resemble brass, but I would be very cautious when trying to polish it. The rouge cloth John suggested may be the safest material. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh it does scratch, but you need to magnify to see it. 
Jewelers rouge on the proper fibers can give a mirror finish ... I'm a goldsmith, retired. 

John


----------

